# Equipos de casa FLUKE



## gorlychev (Oct 1, 2010)

Qué opinais de casa FLUKE?, Alguién ha usado este voltimetro o otro instrumento de esta marca?. Si se justifica el precio que cuestan? Gracias por sus opiniones.


----------



## Electronec (Oct 2, 2010)

Bienvenido a FE.

La casa FLUKE es de lo mejor que te puedes encontrar en el mercado. 
Personalmente no tengo ningún equipo, pero en mi trabajo llevamos tiempo comprando y consumiendo calidad FLUKE.
Ejemplo:
Analizador de redes de datos →FLUKE DSP 4000; Once años y ningún problema.
                    "                  →FLUKE DSP 4300 ; Nueve años y ningún problema.
Solamente lo mandamos a la casa a calibrar y nada mas.

Ahora......ya sabes........a poner muuucho dinero.

Saludos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 2, 2010)

Efectivamente, Fluke es de lo mejor en el mercado, sobretodo en resistencia al maltrato, pero en lo personal se me hace demasiado caro en comparacion con otros equipos, si lo que busco es precision prefiero Keithley o Agilent, o si busco algo mas economico (no barato) entonces me gusta mas lo que antes era Wavetek Meterman, solo que fue comprada y ahora se llama Amprobe

http://amprobe.com/


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 2, 2010)

También tiene calidad y buen precio Sanwa y Tenma. Recomendados, además de Fluke. Agilent y Tectronix... Este último mas para laboratorios. Seeee.

Saludos!


----------



## Ryu02 (Oct 29, 2012)

Que os parece la marca ht??
http://www.htinstruments.es/


----------

